# Diy..... Dwc O.k



## stunzeed (Nov 13, 2007)

Here is an awesome site with a detailed DIY DWC.

I am using it now. Very Cheap to build and no more hauling dirt!!

http://members.tripod.com/budsus_1/id34.htm


Stunzeed..


----------

